# A/C condensate drain



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

It appears the A/C condensate drain is mounted on the firewall directly above the electric power steering unit. It drains right on top of the unit. Seems kind of an odd location, just asking for trouble over time. Think it might create an issue?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The only thing that could go wrong is the plug if it's not sealed correctly. And if it's not sealed correctly, driving in rain would have just as good a chance at corroding it.


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe it's a really efficient cooling system for the power steering unit! Dribble cold water on it whenever it is hot out. haha


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

Seriously though, as I've spent some time recently trying to keep an old beater pickup alive, it has become clear that things that you would never think break or fail can and do in strange ways. Seemingly impenetrable electrical connectors that collect dirt or grease somehow. Torqued and tightened metal parts that get loose or begin to leak. Wiring that gets frayed and brittle due to heat. Batteries positioned above sensitive electrical parts so that when they leak cause all kinds of havoc. Corroded aluminum bits, and on and on. The idea that a constant drip of water on top of the electric steering unit will cause no harm seems like asking for trouble to me. Guess we'll all find out in time!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure if this drain you are refering to is for the a/c. I think its just the cowl drain for rain water. Im still looking for the a/c drain. Any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM seems to like doing this. The Pontiac Transport and Sunbird both had the main water pump right on top of the alternator.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Isnt are water pump somewhat over top of are alternator on the 1.4s? Were on the subject of cendensate drain from evap.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS is correct...you are looking at the water drain for the cowl.
So, rather than drool on the rack when the a/c is on, this one drains with every rainstorm.

Racks live in horrible envirinment anyway.....down low, hot engine air blowing at it....I doubt if water dripping on it will bother a thing.

Rob


----------

